# Firefox/Safari margin-top Problem



## flashsi (17. September 2009)

Hallo,

 ich habe folgendes Problem und komme nicht dahinter:

In Safari und IE wird meine Seite (http://www.urlaub-auf-usedom.ch) richtig angezeigt, aber bei FireFox verschiebt sich der Inhalt leider etwas. Wie kann ich das ausgleichen?


```
body {
	background-image: url(hintergrund2.gif);
	margin-top: 50px;
	background-color: #ccc4aa;
}
```

Danke schonmal für etwaige Hilfe!


----------



## Maik (17. September 2009)

Hi,

ich kann im Firefox (2.x, 3.0.x, 3.5.x) gegenüber den anderen Browsern keinen verschobenen Inhalt entdecken.

mfg Maik


----------

